

How Amazon Controls Ecommerce (Slides) - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/11/how-amazon-controls-ecommerce-slides/

======
phishphood
72 slides? I gave up after slide 40 something I think. Too long, doesn't have
anything interesting really

